# bevel gear pedal shaft assembly (bicicleta)



## Carolina Rocío

Hola a todos y todas,

Tengo esta frase: 

"The shaft-drive transmission, which has been patented in many countries, utilizes a 35 degree bevel gear pedal shaft assembly meshed to a steel shaft which runs from the bottom bracket to the rear wheel."​ 
¡Auxilio!​ 
Está en una lectura sobre una fábrica de bicicletas sin cadena. Lo que logro traducir (sin entender) es: ​ 
La transmisión 'shaft-drive' (?), la cual ha sido patentada en varios países, utiliza un montaje del pedal del eje de rueda cónica de 35 grados (?) intercalado con un eje de acero que corre desde el ángulo inferior a la rueda posterior ​ 
Toda ayuda será bienvenida...​


----------



## Carolina Rocío

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de cómo traducir esta frase?


----------



## Carolina Rocío

La transmisión por cardán, que había sido patentada en varios países, utiliza un montaje de eje de pedales con engranaje cónico de 35º engranado con un eje de acero que corre desde el ángulo inferior a la rueda posterior
 
En otro foro me ayudaron con la traducción. La dejo aquí para quien le sirva. 
Saludos,
Carolina


----------



## SydLexia

I'm not completely sure about "ángulo inferior". Is the "bottom bracket" not "la caja de pedalier"  ??

syd


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Hola Sydlexia,
Gracias por acudir en mi ayuda. Sinceramente no sé nada de mecánica, no te sabría decir si se refiere a la "caja de pedalier" u otra cosa.

Carolina


----------



## alberto magnani

Ver:
http://www.plegabike.com/cast/accrotor.html
Está el detalle de los componentes de la bicicleta.
Bottom bracket = pedalier


----------



## alberto magnani

Cuando habla de 35 grados, se refiere a la inclinación de los dientes del engranaje cónico (35 ° bevel gear)


----------



## Rodelu

_La transmisión mediante eje, que ha sido patentada en muchos países,emplea engranages de 35 grados en el eje de los pedales, conectados a un eje que va desde la caja pedalera hasta la rueda trasera._
"Cardan" no es aplicable porque el eje, en la bicicleta, no tiene uniones articuladas (acoplamientos Cardan).


----------



## alberto magnani

Shaft drive transmission = transmisión de eje de movimiento/impulsor


----------



## k-in-sc

It's true that "bottom bracket" doesn't refer to the lowermost angle of the bike's frame but to the sealed bearing assembly mounted there that the cranks attach to.


----------



## jalibusa

Rodelu said:


> _La transmisión mediante eje, que ha sido patentada en muchos países,emplea engranages de 35 grados en el eje de los pedales, conectados a un eje que va desde la caja pedalera hasta la rueda trasera._
> "Cardan" no es aplicable porque el eje, en la bicicleta, no tiene uniones articuladas (acoplamientos Cardan).


 It's "engrana*j*es".


----------

